# Radeon 6750HD... 300W psu enough?



## anasahmad17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi friends,

I have recently purchased an XFX Radeon 6750 1GB DDR5...

I had my stock PSU which was from HCL.. it is running fine for past 3 years..
It has dual 12v rails with a mx output of 19A on 12v combined.
So i was wondering if i cud use my card on it?


Secondly my shopkeeper told me since its a 300W psu it wont run so he gave me a 450W Odyssey Psu for Rs500.
I checked it whe  i reached home and it had jus 14A on 12v rails so i was scared to eevn switch on my pc.

Now i am considering to return him back the new one and get my money to buy at least a psu with 25A on 12v rails.. i dont have much money left i have spent all my pocket money for my PC upgardes..

The problem is that my shopkkeper isnt listening to me and keeps aying that wattage matters.. 
I dont want to rsik my PC and graphics card..
please suggest me some alternative under 1K if possible or if not than wil be able to run the card on HCL psu? its 80+ certified.. and max tdp of my gpu is 85watts.

Secondly when i opened the box of my gpu yesterday i was shocked to see no cables were shipped with it so i am not able to connect it to my psu..

It needss one PCIe 6pin cable to power up and i come from a small city i have serached here a lot but i am not able to get one...

So at the moment my GPU is lying usless and my Smps problem is also there.. please help 

I have complained to XFX that they shud atleast give req cables to avoid problems to consumers..


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2012)

welcome to digit forum. please read the forum rules first. until you reach a post count of 10, your threads & posts will need to be approved manually. deleted 2 of your other threads by the same title.



anasahmad17 said:


> Secondly my shopkeeper told me since its a 300W psu it wont run so he gave me a 450W Odyssey Psu for Rs500.
> I checked it whe  i reached home and it had jus 14A on 12v rails so i was scared to eevn switch on my pc.
> 
> Now i am considering to return him back the new one and get my money to buy at least a psu with 25A on 12v rails.. i dont have much money left i have spent all my pocket money for my PC upgardes..
> ...



you'll require something like FSP Saga II 400W. this one comes with a 6pin PEG connector. cost around 1.8k or maybe slightly more. get it from ITWares.

300W even if 80+ certified won't be able to power your GPU or the system properly. efficiency lowers with time. return the Odyssey PSU to the shopkeeper saying it lacks graphics card power cord (which i doubt he'll understand). FSP Saga II 400W is the cheapest you'll need. there is a 350W unit but most likely doesn't have the PEG connector.



anasahmad17 said:


> Secondly when i opened the box of my gpu yesterday i was shocked to see no cables were shipped with it so i am not able to connect it to my psu..



GPU doesn't ship with any cables. at max you'll be given some kind of display converter or a 2 X molex to 6pin converter. you'll need to get one yourself.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2012)

^^ OP has not got the 2 X molex to 6pin converter cable which should come along with the gfx card box - the seller must have sold/gave it to someone - I've seen some sellers doing this and that's why it's good to check the product and package content before leaving the shop


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 22, 2012)

^^ i doubt XFX will ship molex converter with a 6-7k card. they ship their black edition with minimal accessories. though its a possibility that shopkeeper sold the converter but OP said he opened the box later.


----------



## ico (Jan 22, 2012)

Read this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supp...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html*

Your PSUs are crap.

Just multiply 14 Ampere by 12 Volt. Power = V * I.

On the 12 volt rail, that Odyssy PSU is only rated at 168 watts. I wonder how that makes it a 450 watt PSU. A good PSU generally has 80% of the rated capacity on the 12 V rail. Blatant cheating by the company.

Take Corsair VX450 for example. 33A on the 12V rail. That is 396 watts.


----------

